# Cheese x Afghan Kush Ryder x Critical +



## bubba902 (Aug 16, 2012)

These girls were thrown outside a couple of weeks ago!

All 3 girls have showed sex (AFKR is an auto) the two others are regular beans that are fems!

They are not the best pictures but I will get better ones soon!

 I will keep this thread updated as much as possible.
Be looking forward to everyday pictures !
Cheese is from Stitch and its one hell of a pheno!
The AFKR is from G13 labs 
Critical + is an attitude freebie from a while ago.

the afkr stretched horribly bad when she was away for a week!
so flabbergasted with the way this cheese is turning out already!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 16, 2012)

very nice
:48:


----------



## bubba902 (Aug 17, 2012)

Thank you!
I will be taking more pictures tomorrow along with some more clones and other goodies!

I'm really looking forward to this cheese!, Although she gives off a pungent aroma identical to a bubbelicious pheno I had.
Anyone ever run a critical+?


----------



## bubba902 (Aug 20, 2012)

Here are a few shots of them this morning 

No one grew the critical out?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 21, 2012)

yummy....man they are looking great

:48:


----------



## bubba902 (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks 4u, Atleast someone is along for the ride !

The cheese I have is a 9-11week flower but this only week 5 and she is 1-2% amber... Is this normal? She still has a lot of swelling left to do also. I will get a lot more pictures tomorrow of how well she is producing trichs.

The critical is about done stretching I assume, She has been in flowering for a cpl weeks now and seems to be a stout girl, I  did HST every stretched top in one last hope of keeping the buds nice and gearthy..

The afghan kush ryder.... Oh where to begin.. An auto that had been eaten my bugs/insects with a short indoor life of 9-10 days before going outside in 8-10hrs of light for a week to 10 days before coming back home to her normal 14+ hrs of light.. She is coming along nicely, Although she does have some kind of problem (will diagnose more tomorrow with pictures) her leaves are curling upwards and brown spots are coming on her leaves. Her buds are a bit airy but FILLED with trichome and resin glands .

Really hope to pull a zip or so from the cheese, Hope to double or tripple that with the critical and hope to pull just enough to fill my pouch of the afghan kush ryder..


Pictures tomorrow for sure, Found a nice way to take outside pictures while the sun is beating down and my android sensitive camera sucks, I just wear a white shirt and drape it behind the girls 
Catch ya guys tomorrow!
Thanks again 4u for stayin abord!


----------



## bubba902 (Aug 25, 2012)

Here are some pictures of the plants today,

The white shirt idea did not work, I forgot I had someone draping it behind them for me.. Kinda hard to hold a shirt, and take pictures lol. 
I need to invest in a new digital camera instead of this droid, but I guess she does good enough for now.

pic time.. not much to look @ though.

edit: picture 1 and 4 are the afghan kush ryder auto
       picture 2 and 3 are the critical fem
 The rest of the pictures are the cheese , Enjoy


----------



## HemperFi (Aug 25, 2012)

Very nice indeed! Too cool you have a place outside. Paint me the color of envy.

Peace, and keep up the good work -- and be careful.


----------



## bubba902 (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks Hemper!,
Hope all is well for you bud!
Keeping checking back in for updates!


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Aug 26, 2012)

hey Bubba  im in... looks great...... heres another thread that could use scratch and sniff pics.... 


Aloha
Squidy


----------



## bubba902 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for stopping by and checking everything out!, Glad to have ya along for the ride!

We should invent the damn scratch n sniff board.


----------



## bubba902 (Aug 30, 2012)

Here are a few pics of this morning. 

Smells so danky


----------



## grass hopper (Aug 30, 2012)

real nice pics bub.does anyone own a shovel??? lol
  wish my buds were as far along as yours.sharpen your shears


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Sep 11, 2012)

Bubba :aok:... . looks like you are going to have some jars full of tasty bubba nuggets.. lol that got a ring to it too mang.. and dam i wish the scratch n sniff option was working ..

aloha


----------

